# Mountainbikerennen in 88477 Orsenhausen am 10.08.13



## habibabua (7. Juni 2013)

hallo racer,

da es im oberschwäbischen raum bislang wenig bis keine mountainbikeveranstaltungen gibt und uns seit längerem die idee eines mountainbikerennens umtreibt, wagen wir am samstag 10.08.13 in 88477 schwendi-orsenhausen ein mountainbikerennen zu veranstalten. beginn ca. 15:30 uhr, Ende gegen 18 Uhr. Siegerehrung 19:30 Uhr mit anschließender party.

bei der zu fahrenden strecke handelt es sich um einen rundkurs von ca. 5,2km länge mit ca. 100 hm. renndauer beträgt 2std. etwa 300 meter werden auf asphalt zurück gelegt. der rest auf wald-, wiesen- und feldwegen und zwei kurzen singletrailpassagen. 

das höhenprofil ist typisch für die gegend - diverse kürzere anstiege, wobei der längste ca. 28hm differenz aufweist. die wellige strecke wird durch einige richtungswechsel nach den abfahrten noch etwas anspruchsvoller, weil immer wieder stark abgebremst werden muss. die hälfte der strecke liegt im wald.

startgebühr beträgt 15,00 . es handelt sich um ein einzelrennen! unsere homepage istleider noch nicht ganz fertig gestellt. den link werde ich in ca. 1 woche einstellen.

wer bis dahin fragen hat, weitere infos benötigt oder sich sogar schon anmelden möchte, der kann sich hier verewigen.

wir hoffen auf reges interesse und teilnahme. 

in diesem sinne kette rechts und gruß
habibabua


----------



## kubus74 (7. Juni 2013)

bin dabei- klingt entspannt. Letztes Event (ausser natürlich dem Blaubeuren 6h Rennen) im näheren Umkreis von Ulm war das legendäre Oberdischinger Recyclinghof Rennen....Gibts noch mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domingo2 (8. Juni 2013)

sau geil...bin dabei!  Schöne Grüße aus Maselheim


----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. Juni 2013)

Poste hier doch ma nen Link:Wenn meine Knochen heile sind wäre ich ggf dabei....
Blaubeuren kann man doch laut der Homepage nur zu 2Fahren:Falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem Mitstreiter ist:Kurze Mail an mich


----------



## kubus74 (9. Juni 2013)

Blaubeuren geht auch solo. Ab einer gewissen Teilnehmerzahl hatten sie bis jetzt immer eine eigene Wertung. Bin bisher nur zu zweit gefahren -denke aber die 6h gehen schon auch als nicht Hardcore 24h Biker solo.
Leider bin ich da im Urlaub ansonsten kann ich dir diese absolut fantastische Veranstaltung nur sehr ans Herz legen...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. Juni 2013)

Mhm wäre was feines,wenns Notfalls au alleine ging!!!Auf der Homepage ist derzeit leider auf der Anmeldung nix vermerkt.das man au allleine starten dürfte!!!Ma die Jungs anschreiben,was die sagen.


----------



## strandi (9. Juni 2013)

Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg! Denk auch dran den Termin mit Link (sobald Eure Page fertig ist) auf meiner Seite einzutragen. Das bringt Euch hoffentlich noch weitere Teilnehmer!
Gruss!


----------



## habibabua (9. Juni 2013)

@Bindsteinracer,
du hast immer von blaubeuren geschrieben?! hier gehts um das rennen in orsenhausen...nur zur info. noch ne info zu blaubeuren: geht immer allein, zu zweit oder zu viert. die letzten jahre gabs immer ne einzelwertung. homepage ist immer recht spät aktuell. das rennen ist aber top und gut organisiert. gruß habibabua


----------



## habibabua (9. Juni 2013)

und hier noch aktuelles für das rennen in orsenhausen. wie gesagt, die homepage wird in ca. 1 woche aktiv sein. link poste ich dann hier. anmeldung ist dann über die homepage möglich.

es geht aber auch über dieses anmeldeformular:

Anhang anzeigen Anmeldeformular.doc

hoffe, das hat jetzt geklappt. wenn nicht, kann ich gerne die ausschreibung das anmeldeformular per email verschicken. einfach pn schicken.


----------



## habibabua (16. Juni 2013)

servus,

die homepage ist endlich fertig. hier der link:

http://mtb-orsenhausen.jimdo.com/

jetzt könnt ihr euch endlich anmelden 

gruß habibabua


----------



## habibabua (12. Juli 2013)

ich will nicht nerven - nur nochmals unser event in erinnerung bringen  die anmeldefrist endet in 2 wochen!

grüße von den swabian highlands


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (13. Juli 2013)

Mhm da bin ich leider in Italien
Evtl nächstes Jahr....Gibt's denn ne Wiederholung!?
Mfg


----------



## habibabua (13. Juli 2013)

tja, unser rennen ist halt mitten in der urlaubszeit. vielleicht kannst du ja noch die werbetrommel rühren. 

obs ne wiederholung gibt, kann ich momentan noch nicht sagen. es kommt zum einen drauf an, wie das rennen am 10.08. läuft. 

wir betreiben schon einen sehr großen aufwand, man muss an so viele sachen denken und hat das gefühl, dass eine sache erledigt ist und 10 andere aufgaben warten. das erste mal ist wahrscheinlich das schwerste. wenn sich viele anmelden, das event gut ankommt und die resonanz positiv ist wirds von unserer seite sicher ne wiederholung geben.

zum anderen sind wir aber in erster linie vom waldbesitzer und dem landratsamt abhängig. der wald ist in privater, blaublütiger hand und wir haben erstmal nur ne zusage für dieses jahr...

wir werden sehn


----------



## habibabua (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo leute, nachdem unser rennen letztes jahr ein voller erfolg war, gibts dieses jahr ne wiederholung. Der 2. Bräuhausbude-cup findet statt am: 02.08.14 - samstag. Anmeldungen sind möglich, sobald uns alle behördlichen genehmigungen vorliegen...
Gruß habibabua


----------



## domingo2 (13. Januar 2014)

jeeha...voll stark! Freu mich schon wieder drauf! 

Grüße aus Maselheim


----------



## habibabua (21. März 2014)

die anmeldung für den bräuhausbude-cup 2014 ist offen...


----------



## habibabua (30. Juli 2014)

3 Tage noch, dann gehts wieder rund! Wir sind bereit und freuen uns auf euch.es gibt noch ein paar Startplätze - wer Bock hat, jetzt noch schnell anmelden!
Bis samstag! Gruss habibabua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habibabua (12. Juli 2015)

hallo racer,
wie die zeit vergeht. schon wieder ist ein jahr um und für alle die es bislang noch nicht mitbekommen haben...der 3. bräuhausbude-cup steht in den startlöchern. in 3 wochen - am 01.08.15 - gehts wieder rund. wir haben die strecke ein bisschen verändert - haben nun 10 hm mehr und eine weitere singletrail-passage im gepäck! weitere news findet ihr wie gewohnt auf unserer seite: www.mtb-orsenhausen.jimdo.com

wir freuen uns schon wie ein schnitzel auf das rennen, auf euch, auf gute stimmung,...!!! anmeldungen sind noch bis 28.0.7.15 möglich...

kette rechts, keine gnade für die wade und so weiter...


----------



## -flowjunkie- (30. Juli 2015)

oh, ist eine spontane Nachmeldung am Samstag noch möglich? Wie im letzten Jahr!-) mfg


----------



## habibabua (31. Juli 2015)

hallo flowjunkie,

nachmeldungen nehmen wir morgen noch an - aber nur ein paar wenige. wir sind fast ausgebucht. kannst  dich auch heute im laufe des tages übers kontaktformular auf unserer seite bei mir melden und deine daten durchgeben. dann bist du sicher drin. gruß habibabua


----------



## -flowjunkie- (2. August 2015)

Super Veranstaltung, Cooles Team und Klasse Organisation! Macht weiter so MfG


----------



## habibabua (3. August 2015)

servus flowjunkie,

danke! wir sehen uns spätestens nächstes jahr! gruß habibabua!


----------

